# Gender Fairy Rabbits



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

This happens so often, I thought it would be fun to see yours and find out if you changed their names.

Snuggy (WAS "Mr. Snuggles" ):







"Can you believe they thought I was a boy?!" :disgust:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

Connor Grayson was Pandora Gabrielle.Fora fewdays till he got a new name he was calledComand Pando sometimes Pandoro.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 1, 2007)

Well I have had 2 missexed bunnies...

First off, Mocha was originally Misty. In my defence.. he was a very girly looking baby!






And then there was Kiara., who's name was changed to Eli after 'she'turn into a he because Eli'd ("he lied")to me!This is the little sweety that I was unable to keep becauseof his weepy eye problems.


----------



## Flashy (May 1, 2007)

[align=left]We named Moon at 21 days old (beforewe had even looked for a gender). We found her brother's bits, reallyeasily, but we couldn't figure out what she was (this is coming from meand my mum who have sexed rabbits accurately for nearly two decadeslol). One day she looked male, the next, female, so when Sky's (herbrothers) balls (actually ball, singular, lol) had dropped, and nothinghad happened to her, we realised she must be a girlie, as did Sky,lol.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]We actually thought Sky was going to be a girl because fromat least 14 days old (possibly younger) he groomed her, it was socute.[/align]


----------



## CheyAutRanch (May 2, 2007)

Not a bunny, but does a cat count? You have to know the story though.

Kitty at petsmart, but not with the other adoptable cats (there throughthe county pound). I asked why, cat was sick (URI) so was going back...and since there are SO many healthy cats, might be PTS!

I called pound, they said I could adoptcat knowing his illness was my cost/responsibility.

Petsmart coudln't find cat's paperwork since cat was being sent back... so I didn't know anything about cat.

Bought cat bright pink collar, got nametag ingraved "Lexiva" (it's adrug I did a monograph on that day (pharmacy student at the time).

Brought Lexiva home to find she was a HE! Oops guess I should've checked first  

Collar was exchanged for a blue one, but I kept the name, I call him Lexi. Still is Lexiva though haha 

Jessi

Edit to add photos:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 2, 2007)

Aw, what a pretty boy! I love his eyes. That's so great that you took him in.


----------



## naturestee (May 2, 2007)

Mocha was sexed as a girl at the petstore. My mother-in-law, who used to breed rabbits, swore upand down that Mocha was absolutely positively a boy. I tookMocha in for "his" neuter, and when I came back after the surgery thevet told me that Mocha was a girl and had been spayedinstead. Oops! Thankfully the name is genderneutral!


----------



## Becknutt (May 2, 2007)

I know this is RO but the best gender fairystory I have is a hamster. I was about 12 years old and really wanted ahamster. Long story short, saved allowance money...got to the store andthere was only 1 left. An all black "male." Brought him home and lessthan a week later HE had 6 babies, which I didn't know were babies andfreaked out. Not only was he not male, but SHE was pregnant with imbredbabies..First name was Teddy quickly got changed to Mama Bear.


----------



## Sugar N Spice (May 2, 2007)

Haha! All the stories are so funny! We got ababy bunny---the pet store said it was a girl...nope. Dolly got changedto Diamond...We later got him a mate and named her Dolly!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2007)

Gender visited our house as well. Took my sweetbonded girl and POW hormonal little boy. I swear them things showed upover night:shock:. 

Thankfully Hopi is a gender nuetral name.


----------



## CheyAutRanch (May 3, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> Aw, what a pretty boy! I love his eyes.That's so great that you took him in.




Thanks, I just love his eyes, too  haha I"ve taken in many, I have a dozen cats! All strays or rescues/adopted 

Jessi


----------



## ellissian (Jun 28, 2007)

At least you buns either got a name change or a modified one. My poor boy Milly is always going to have a girls name!

I don't think he cares, not that I've noticed. lol


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 28, 2007)

My first vet (non rabbit savvy) was 80% sure that Phinn was a girl. So I named "her" Pheobe. When I later switched to a good vet, we found out Pheobe was actaully a boy, so I wanted to keep the PH as a memory, hence the spelling of Phinn.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2007)

i had Oliver who was a "boy" so we took him to the vet to get him nuetered, well you cant nueter whats not there so they had to Spay him,her. right now we are tossing the name Belle around but i cant stop calling her Oliver, it just fits


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Same here, it just does'nt feel right changing his name from Milly.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is Bunny running with Pebbles.






I wonder if he will havea gender change.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Hehe, I don't think so! 

BTW I love your moving avatar.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

Bracon was a boy untill recently lol

Its a good job its a uni sex name! I dont think I would of changed it anyway!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2007)

We were told Buttercup was a girl by a vet then we found out a couple of months later she was really a he. We just were so use to saying Buttercup we decided to keep the name. He answers to Baby more than Buttercup.






Jackie was Jack for the first while then we noticed Wilbur was getting just a little too fresh with him/her. We went to the vet to get the family jewels checked out, and low and behold Jack turned into Jackie.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ani-lover (Jun 29, 2007)

okay i guess i have to tell too. lol

i went into a petstore and i saw tabby. i thought he was adorable and my dad wanted to get me a small dwarf bun and that was exactly what tabby was! 

or was it?

we were told it was a SHE about 2 YEARS OLD and a DWARF breed. 

so it turns out, she was actually a he found out because my mom checked, parts were not there when we got him, and gained 1/2 lbs. and grew 2 inches longer since we got him.

so 12inches long from neck to tail and 3 1/2 lbs. and changed to a boy. so i figure about 10 months.

and Tabetha became Tabby


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jun 30, 2007)

2 of my rabbits have been mis-sexed lol

first was Flopsy who i was told was a girl off my vet when he was 9 weeks old, so i decided to keep him and his mum Crystal as a bonded pair trouble is one night Flopsy and Crystal were keeping me awake and when i looked in their cage Flopsy was chasing Crystal round the cage tring to mount her :shock:so i opened the cage picked Flopsy up and to my horror 2 big plums :shock:lol 







and Binky was mis-sexed from a petshop was told he was a she and i ended up keeping him with another girl until he became ill and had to go to the vets and when the vet had binky on his back i saw what looked like man parts :shock:lol so when i got home i double checked and yep she was actually a he


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 30, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Here is Bunny running with Pebbles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh:

No, I'm pretty sure he's all :muscleman:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 30, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I'm pretty sure he's _(a he).
> _


Some of the embarrassing and revealing moments, where you wonder if you should post it or not. :biggrin2:


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 30, 2007)

Murphy here (A.K.A. Shelby) was originally thought to be a little miss. WRONG.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 12, 2007)

When me and my sister first got rabbits (we rescued them from a friend who kept 8 huge bunnies cramped together in a tiny dog crate) we thought my boy, Magic was a girl so "his' name was Velvet Lullaby and our doe who we thought was a boy was Thumper. Then the names changed to Thumper and Freedom...and then when "thumper" showed signs of having babies...her name became Autumn and Magic's became magic...lol.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 12, 2007)

My handsome Lionhead boy Louie was once "Lucy":?


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 15, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


>



I love this picture! Lookit, a proper bed with a pillow and everything!! TOO cute!


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cause that bun is SO not spoiled. I may have to report you for bun abuse.


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 16, 2007)

EiuGirl316 i think that may be neccessary. lol
gwhoosh, it has gotten worse than that, glad you like the pic


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 27, 2007)

Loved reading these stories! And Pebbles' friend is too funny, I had to show the BF. As for my buns, the animal shelter reported Rory to be a boy. When we went to meet him, I checked, and he most definitely has bunny balls! So, no question there. When we got our first bunny, the pet store said she was a girl. We named her Cinnabun Easter. A few months later, ten year old me was snuggling the bunny and noticed she had BALLS! He was neutered about a month later. We kept his name because Cinnabun Easter really is pretty gender neutral! Now it seems absurd to think that Cinny was once a "girl". Have to admit that he was quite a dainty looking baby (see the pic in my avatar). 

So, how accurately can breeders tell the genders of baby bunnies? When I get Rory his girlfriend, I might get a baby from a breeder and I want to make sure it's a girl... I've chosen Tabetha Nutmeg as the bunny's name, maybe that's a bad omen since the other Tabetha on here turned out to be a little dude!


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2007)

I never saw this thread!

Max was originally thought to be a girl. I brought him home as a lady friend for Basil, and named him "Sage". Basil was not happy with his new companion, and rightly so!

Well, the next day I flipped "her" and saw boy bits so I changed the name to Max.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2007)

Look at those lips!!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 28, 2007)

I have to say Max is my favorite dutchie on this forum (other than Wash of course) and Basil is a close second.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 28, 2007)

i also have another mis-sexed bun lol Misty who was a girl for the first 5 months of his life lol didnt think to check him as i was convinced he was deffinatly a girl from his girly face and nature. found out when i was giving hima health check looked at his bum and :shock:there were two big erm plums staring at me lol


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 28, 2007)

Bracken wasa he untill we took her to the vet. After that I was really :?and when I was writing in her blog I kept swapping from he to she, everyone here was really confussd, took me ages to finally stick with the same gender lol


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's see - Drew was Daisy..then Drew (the boy) and then eventually Drew (the girl)...










and Harriet was Harriet (the girl) - from one of my first litters...till she was he - but he already knew his name as Harriet..









and Harriet now:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha,my Pippi was supposed to be a girl,the lady from the pet shop obviously got it wrong,ahhhh...and he got two of my girls pregnant...i was so mad,because i didn't want any little babies..needless to say that i kept the babies...my heart is to big 

Sure..he looks like a boy now..but when he was young,he looked like a little girl

He looks sad in this picture,it was just taken when i brought him home from the hospital a few weeks ago


----------



## Evey (Oct 30, 2007)

my poor boy's name is (Mr.) Evey after about a month of him being a little princess, haha. It was too hard to change his name so now he's called Mr. Evey!


----------

